# 3D target repair: New ears Mackenzie Mule Deeer



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

This was a problem for our club. We asked those tearing do to bring back all broken parts. We then glued them back on. We also saved parts from those being discarded.... If you have a replacement foam kit you can make a mold of another target and make, in this case, a ear. I've done it.


----------



## 1TARGETMASTER (Jul 22, 2008)

If you are looking to fix ears what i do is take rubber roofing or anything rubber and flexable and tac it onto the animal and trim to shape with a knife. Then paint it tool look somewhat normal. I also have done what SonnyThomas did with a repair kit of my own and ive repaired peoples animals with my own material. There was even a beaver target with no head and i made a brand new one looked just like the original. IF you also have like broken legs and such i have alot more tips. just email me your questions or call me at (920)337-4704 or check out my website 3-dcountry. com

thanks 

George VerHaagh


----------



## Boston Bowman (Jan 26, 2009)

Thanks. I have a repair kit coming and I checking out 3-dcountry. com


----------



## crawdad375 (Mar 23, 2006)

When we have broken parts we use Gorrilla Glue. It has worked great on the new targets. The repair kits from 3-d also are a great "fix" for targets.


----------



## Limerick3D (Sep 29, 2009)

Having ears break of McK's has always been a problem. I even found one recently in the woods that must have been out there at least 3 years. Fortunately, the one Muley we still had was the one missing the ear. It's glued back on. I use Liquid Nails or Gorilla Glue.
Damage from rough handling has always been a problem for Mck's.
We ran over and dragged a Standing Bear and a Grazing Doe from Rinehart, and they are completely free of damage. Other Rineharts have bounced out of the truck or off the trailer, and are fine too. If that happens to our McK's it's glue and pins time.

Good luck molding Prosthesis for your targets. Every animal has different ears, except the Bedded Buck and Large HD Deer, that have the same head.


----------



## merwin10 (May 2, 2007)

*3D target repair*

Hi All -

I have used a 2 part kit for fixing our targets it molds well and adhere to the original foam well. Forming new parts was easy however you need to be creative on the methods. Excess can be ground off and features can be cut in with shaping blades. My favorite tool is a horse shoe file used by farriers it has extremely coarse teeth on one side, I use it to make the look of hair. It removes excess material in a few strokes.

The most difficult part of the repair is to determine the amount of pre-mix to use as it expands like crazy. you just cut out the affected area in a cone fashion, plug any thru holes temporarily with tape, pour the pre-mix in and quickly wrap it in plastic and tape the edges as it expands it fills all the holes and the plastic keeps the pressure on the expanding foam. After about 30 minutes it hardens and you do the other side. 

For the rings I use coat hangers bent in the correct shapes. then heat them up with a torch then brand them into the target. A light sanding takes the curse off. 

Color is water soluble stain of different colors.

I would mention the product but do not want anyone to think I am selling anything, as that is not cool on this site!

Mike -


----------



## timberjak (Jan 22, 2010)

I go to my local taxidermist and get the ear inserts that they put in for mounts. they are flexible plastic and dont break with real lifelike features and they were cheap like 5 bucks. then paint them to the color you like. glue in and pin if you like. these wont break.


----------

